# MV Acuity (FT Everard)



## Arthur Paternoster (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone got any photos of the Acuity. I sailed on her in early 1957


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Arthur Paternoster said:


> Has anyone got any photos of the Acuity. I sailed on her in early 1957


I sailed on her in 1963. Les Bowler and Alfie Fisher were Masters while I was on her as Mate. Sorry, I don't have a pic but Lamptrimmer was kind enough to send me one of the sister Amity, which I also sailed on. 
Bob


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,



*Tedship*
G.T.:891 
Len:193 
Beam:32 
B'ldr:43 
Comp.:1946
Type:Coastal Tanker. 
MOWT managed by Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Co. 
1947 *FISCHERIA*, Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Co. 
1951 *ACUITY*, F.T.Everard & Sons, London. 
1967 *VITTORIOSA*, Betamar Carriers Ltd, Somalia 
1968 Converted to water tanker. 
1969 *NEPTUNIA TERZA*, Compania di Davide Russo & Co, Italy. 
1975 Scrapped Italy

Will have a look around for that piccie of her.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Try Helderline, there's a picture of "Acuity" under "Fischeria"
http://www.helderline.nl/ship_details.php?id=735


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

stevecz said:


> Try Helderline, there's a picture of "Acuity" under "Fischeria"
> http://www.helderline.nl/ship_details.php?id=735


Many thanks for the link, that completes my collection of ship's sailed on or messed around with.
Bob


----------

